# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Contrução de Aquário - Vidros verticais ao lado da base ou sobre a base???

## Marcelo Duarte

Construi um aquário de 126 Litros com vidros de 6mm, medindo 70 de comprimento, 45 de altura e 40 de largura(70x45x40). Minha dúvida é: Qual é a maneira correta de se construir um aquário? Com todos os vidros verticais colados nas laterais do vidro de fundo/base, ou todos os vidros verticais colados sobre o vidro de fundo/base???

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Pelo que eu sei a melhor maneira para mim é todos os vidros sobre a base. É que tenho um amigo que trabalha numa vidraria a mais de 18 anos e é o que ele me aconselha sempre.

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Observa:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3609
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

Foi justamente por causa dessas fotos que fiquei com dúvida sobre esse assunto. Nestas fotos da pra ver que o rapaz cola todos os vidros verticais nos lados do vidro de fundo.

Ainda estou com dúvidas, mandem suas opiniões ou comprovações

Obrigado!

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caro Marcelo,

Eu contruo alguns aquários, e a maneira mais correcta de construir um aquário é colando os vidros verticais nas laterais do vidro de fundo.

Desta forma garantimos que o silicone sofre a pressão da forma em que tem mais resistencia, e da maneira em que consegue fazer mais força pois distribui a força por todo o vidro.

Cmpts e obrigado,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

No meu aquário, colei os vidros verticais sobre a base. Me basiei nos aquários que tive e que foram comprados em lojas de aquarismo. Acho que colar dessa maneira não deve ser incorreta, visto que muitos aquários são construídos dessa maneira.

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caro Marcelo,

Basta fazer uma busca pela net que econtrará vários sites que indicam como construir um aquário, e que lhe vão mostrar que o Sr. não está a construir os seus de maneira correcta!

De qualquer forma, e se nunca teve um contratempo com os seus aquarios visto serem pequenos, continue a monta-los como descreveu. Caso pense num tanque maior procure informar-se correctamente para não ter um precalço.

Não me leve a mal mas não estou preocupado com os danos que a água possa provocar, mas sim no bem estar dos animais que vai manter nos seus tanques.

Cmpts e obrigado,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## Hugo Jose Ferreira

Boas!

É impressionante a rapidez com que o pessoal aqui se pega uns com os outros, em vez de tentarem argumentar o seu ponto de vista  :yb624: 

Eu também procurei por vários sites na net antes de construir o meu de 220L. Também visitei algumas lojas aqui no Porto que têm tanques de bem mais de 1000L.

Resultado? Já vi das duas maneiras... Aliás, se não estou em erro, no livro da Aqua Design Group, eles colocam os vidros "por cima da base" (mas mal chegue a casa posso verificar isso).

O que não signifique que seja a forma mais correcta. Pelo que até levanto a pergunta com a esperança que seja fundamentada em algo mais que a simples experiência ou o número de resultados do Google.

Alguém com conhecimentos de estruturas consegue explicar qual a melhor forma, e porquê?

Um abraço a todos, e... Relax  :Big Grin: 

Hugo Ferreira

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

http://www.ultramix.com.br/aquarismo/construcao.php
http://www.aqua.brz.net/rep/mar130.htm

Nos dois links a indicação é de que se coloque os vidros verticais sobre o vidro da base.

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

Quando fiz o meu cadastro neste forum ontem, minha expectativa era de ter uma resposta de profissionais, mas só obtive especulações.
Continuo sem resposta e acho que só um físico poderia esclarecer tudo.

E Eduardo, antes de entrar neste forum eu já havia vasculhado bastante a internet.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Marcelo,

Quando é colocada aqui uma questão (não especificando que é só para ser respondida por profissionais da área), é normal que os membros dêem a sua opiião, baseada na sua maior ou menos experiência.

Confessando desde já que não sou profissional da área (apenas curioso), muito menos físico, o que me recordo de ter lido sobre o assunto era que sem prejuízo de se poder fazer das duas formas (especialmente em aquários mais pequenos), a colagem dos vidros nas laterais do vidro de fundo evitava o efeito "flecha" (abaular do vidro), uma vez que o vidro de fundo, todo ele, servia de travamento aos vidros verticais.

Esse efeito "flecha" em aquários pequenos pode não ser relevante, mas em maiores, já o é. 

De qualquer modo, diria que num aquário de 70 cms, não será relevante a forma adoptada, desde que fique bem colado. 

Para dar um exemplo, o meu aquário (já com uns anos, mas não sei quantos pois adquiri em 2ª mão), que tem 2m e cerca de 800 litros tem o vidro colado da forma acima indicada; a minha sump, que tem quase 20 anos, com 1,35m e 270 lts tem os vidros verticais colados sobre o vidro de fundo. 
Até à data, nenhum apresentou problemas.

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

Obrigado João, por suas informações.
Além da sua, gostaria de ver mais depoimentos e opiniões de outros aquaristas seja com muita ou pouca experiência.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

O meu aquario tem 210 * 60 * 60 e os vidros são colados nas laterais do vidro de fundo.

Sincerammente não foi coisa que nunca tenha pensado, ou preceba. No entanto, parece-me que em termos estéticos não ficaria o aquario tão bonito a ver-se a todo o comprimento o bordo do vidro do fundo.

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caro Marcelo,

Nunca foi minha intenção "pegar-me" com ninguém, insultar ou criticar mas sim ajudar baseado na minha experiência como alguém que fabrica aquários por profissão. Se assim o percebeu então entendeu mal, e se a culpa foi minha aqui apresento as minhas desculpas, mas penso que se ler novamente as minhas mensagens acho que reagiu de uma forma um pouco precipitada.

Como disse fabrico aquários, e antes de o começar a fazer e pode crer que já montei algumas toneladas de vidro, fui informar-me sobre a maneira mais correcta e segura para o fazer e fui aprender para o fazer. E dediquei-me a ir aprender técnicas tão básicas como aplicar o silicone, pois como profissional tenho tal obrigação.

Além do exposto acima, existe obviamente a questão da segurança, como tenho uma porta aberta ao público, que hoje em dia tem como uma das suas especialidades precisamente a construção de aquários, não a posso descurar pois tenho um nome a preservar assim como uma responsabilidade perante aqueles que sirvo.

Assim, quando falei foi baseado em experiência e conhecimentos que me foram transmitidos por alguém que sabe mais do que eu, e cuja experiência é também bastante maior que a minha e não são especulações como afirma.

Como informação, como ela também me foi transmitida por mais que uma pessoa (tanto o fornecedor do próprio silicone, como o Eng. responsável pela fábrica onde me abasteço de vidro), se o silicone for aplicado numa posição em que a força é exercida transversalmente (vidro colado por cima da base) ao eixo da colagem, esta é mais susceptivel de sofrer torções que podem resultar na sua ruptura, pois a área que suporta a força é reduzida quase para metade contando apenas a parte central do cordão de cola. Quando a pressão é exercida paralelamente ao eixo da colagem (vidro colado na lateral da base) toda a extensão da colagem suporta a prssão exercida havendo um risco inferior de ruptura.

Como exemplo posso usar uma folha de papel, salvaguardando as devidas proporções, se a tentar rasgar à mão usando um movimento transversal (puxar a meio da folha para cada lado) ela abre facilmente, mas se por outro lado a tentar rasgar puxando paralelamente à folha (agarrar cada extremidade da folha e puxar em direções opostas) vai verificar que é bastante mais dificil de a abrir.

Isto obviamente não invalida que um aquário colado com os vidros apoiados sobre a base, não seja também seguro e que não possa ser feito, mas isso não implica que essa seja a maneira mais correcta de ser feita. E essa era a sua pergunta.

Só como mais uma peça de informação, a maioria dos silicones normais actuais para aquário, tem uma resistência média após a secagem de cerca de 20kg por cm2 o que por si só representa uma força tal que seja qual for a posição em que for colado, se o vidro onde foi aplicado foi bem limpo de residuos e se deixarmos secar convenientemente a cola, é quase impossivel um aquário bem dimensionado abrir pela colagem seja ela qual for a posição.

Não esquecer que para fazer um aquário com segurança, precisa de saber também as caracteristicas técnicas do vidro, pois se com alguns tipos de vidro um com 10mm é perfeitamente seguro para fazer um aquário de 2mt por 60cm de altura, com outros tipos nem com vidro de 12mm eu faria um aquário de 150cm.

Espero que esta minha resposta o ilucide melhor e que lhe sirva os intentos. Os meus foram apenas ajudar e dar alguma informação baseada na experiência!

E volto-lhe a dizer, e não interprete mal pois não tenho nenhuma intenção negativa ao faze-lo, que quando lhe disse que para um aquário maior deveria pensar em o construir de uma forma diferente, é porque efectivamente prezo o bem estar dos animais que vai manter em detrimento dos estragos que a água possa fazer caso o aquário ceda por algum motivo.

Cmpts e boas festas,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

Eduardo, me desculpe, sei que você tem muita experiência no aquarismo, não foi minha intenção agredi-lo. Entendi pelos exemplos, que a maneira mais resistente de construir um aquário, é colando os vidros que ficarão na vertical nas laterais do vidro da base. Mas visto que hoje a maioria das colas de silicone possuem uma resistência média de 20Kg por cm2 como você mesmo disse, não é tão inseguro fazer o aquário do outro jeito. Ainda mais quando o aquário é "pequeno" como o meu de 70x40x45 de 126 Litros.

Aproveitando o post, gostaria de perguntar a você se existe regra para o tamanho da altura com relação a largura em aquários retângulares???

Sei que a pressão da água é exercida pela coluna d'água, e que quanto mais alto for o aquário, mais grosso tem de ser o vidro. Por exemplo, um aquário de 100 cm de altura, independente de ter, apenas 30 x 30 cm de base, precisa usar vidros de espessura adequada, nesse caso específico, de 19 mm.
Citando outro exemplo, um aquário de 40 cm de altura pode tranqüilamente usar vidros de 5 mm, mesmo tendo, por exemplo, a base de 100 x 100 cm. O que importa não é o volume, mas a pressão exercida pela água devido à coluna d'água. Isso é verdade???

Nada contra o Hugo, só achei engraçado o Hugo ter achado que estávamos tendo um atrito, parece que ele nunca debateu ou discutiu com alguém sobre algum assunto!?!? Mais engraçado ainda quando ele diz que na verdade deveríamos tentar expressar nossos pontos de vista sem nos "pegarmos". Se eu tivesse oque defender ou argumentar eu com certeza o faria, mas minha posição é de aprendiz. E discordando do caro Julio, minha única opinião sobre esse assunto é que acho estéticamente mais bonito os vidros verticais colados sobre o vidro de fundo. 



Espero não ter ofendido ninguém dessa vez... :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

PS: Eduardo é o nome do meu irmão de 21 anos.

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

Quem quiser pode dar seu depoimento sobre de que maneira seu aquário é colado, se com os vidros verticais sobre a base ou colados nas laterais do vidro da base. Fabricantes de aquário também podem e devem se pronunciar.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Companheiros,

Tenho estado um pouco arredado do forum e hoje, se me permitem, volto para dar uma achega a este tópico.

Vemos na nossa praça, e em algumas praças imternacinais, aquários em que os vidros verticais são colados sobre o vidro de fundo, e outros em que os vidros verticais são colados, lateralmente, ao vidro de fundo.

A primeira forma de colagem de aquários, em que os painéis verticais são assentes sobre o vidro do fundo, parece-me a menos vantajosa em termos técnicos, uma vez que se trata da solução que menos explora as capacidades resistentes do material silicone.

Sem grandes preocupações de ordem técnica (as Teorias de Elasticidade e Resistência dos Materiais só serviriam para complicar a explicação!), vou tentar expôr o meu ponto de vista:

Todos sabemos que a água exerce uma pressão nos painéis verticais do aquário, “empurrando-os” para fora. Se os painéis verticais do aquário forem colados “descansando” sobre os vidros do fundo, o silicone de ligação “trabalhará” impedindo os painéis verticais de *deslizarem* sobre o vidro do fundo. Este *deslizamento* dos vidros verticais, sobre o vidro do fundo, sujeita o silicone da colagem a esforços tangenciais (também designados, pelos técnicos de estruturas, por esforços de corte puro).

Por outro lado, se os vidros verticais do aquário forem colados lateralmente, ao vidro do fundo, e para a mesma acção da água, o silicone de ligação “trabalhará” evitando o *afastamento* dos painéis verticais em relação ao bordo de corte do vidro do fundo. Nesta situação, o *afastamento* dos vidros verticais em relação ao bordo de corte do vidro do fundo, sujeitará o silicone da ligação a esforços de tracção (também designados, pelos mesmos técnicos de estruturas, por esforços normais de tracção). 

Uma vez que o silicone resiste melhor a esforços de tracção do que a esforços de tangenciais, a primeira solução afigura-se-nos assim como a menos vantgajosa , uma vez que coloca o silicone a resistir a esforços tangenciais (precisamente os que lhe são mais desfavoráveis).

Um exemplo prático poderá levar-nos a uma melhor percepção de como o silicone resiste melhor a esforços de tracção do que a esforços tangenciais.

Imaginemos duas barras de vidro coladas uma à outra, de topo, e com silicone. Ninguém tem dúvidas de que mais facilmente separamos as duas peças torcendo-as (sujeitando o silicone a esforços tangenciais) do que puxando uma barra em relação à outra (sujeitando o silicone a esforços de tracção).

Desculpem-me este ar professoral...

Abraço ao pessoal do forum,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá colegas  :Olá:  

Não querendo ser dono absoluto da verdade deixo aqui a técnica mais correcta de construir um aquário no que diz respeito aos vidros verticais, pelo menos é a que mais concordancia tem junto dos fabricantes (o meu pai teve uma fabrica durante vários anos a construir aquários para o mercado Alemão principalmente)
O vidro base deve suportar tudo e estar dimensionado para tal, assim sendo os vidros laterais também estão incluidos. Quer isto dizer que devem ser colados em cima da base principalmente quando se trata de aquários com rocha e outros mateiais de fundo com bastante influencia de peso sobre o mesmo.
O chamado efeito "flecha" dos vidros verticais é compensado com traves do mesmo vidro colocadas em toda a extensão dos vidros tanto na parte superior como na parte inferior junto do vidro da base, e em aquários de grande comprimento aplicam-se também travessas em acima das traves para suportar a pressão exercida pela água que está dentro do aquário e o vidro não curvar. Esta técnica aplica-se mesmo nos chamados tanques, grandes aquários (+ de 1500 lt brutos) onde já é mais aconselhado utilizar vidros laminados.
Quanto á elasticidade dos silicones e a aderencia destes sobre as várias peças coladas é uma questão de não se poupar nos :SbRiche:  e utilizar produto elaborado especificamente para o efeito, normalmente este tipo de material sendo de boa qualidade e aplicado com a temperatura e humidade aconselhada pelo o fabricante assegura colagens com resistencia superior a 20 anos para água salgada.

Uma construção interessante de um aquário para o restaurante de um colega aqui do fórum que se não me engano era do Brasil, mostra claramente a aplicação de traves inferiores no vidro da base, se alguém se lembrar pode colocar aqui a forma de aceder a essa montagem e assim ajudamos o Marcelo Duarte nas suas dúvidas.

Um abraço

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caro Joaquim, 

Não me leve a mal contrariá-lo, mas além do que eu expliquei acima e foi brilhantemente corroborado pelo Prof. Machado de Sousa  :yb677:   :yb677:  , podemos verificar nos aquários de vários fabricantes nacionais e internacionais, Aquatlantis, Rena, Aquapor e Aquamedic que a regra é a colocação dos vidros verticais nas laterais da base. E o principal motivo é o explanado acima pois trata-se de uma questão de segurança e nada mais.

E conheço-os razoávelmente bem pois trabalho com eles também, vendendo os aquários da Aquatlantis e da Aquapor. E ainda recentemente tive que desmontar um aquário da Aquamedic para o reparar, e pude constatar aquilo que já sabia e tenho afirmado neste topico.

A colocação de traves francesas no vidro de fundo, é um excelente complemento de segurança, no entanto só se justifica em tanques muito grandes e cuja pressão na colagem justifica um reforço da mesma.

Cmpts e obrigado,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Bem...isto tá bonito :yb624:  ,uns dizem uma coisa e outros dizem o contrario...acho que o colega Marcelo só conseguiu ficar mais confuso,eu pelo menos fiquei. :Admirado:  
Sempre estou para ver como virá o meu construido,quem mo vai fazer(em principio) é alguem com muitos anos de expriencia e muitos,mas mesmo muitos aquarios construidos,alguns deles com dimensões brutais pelo quem sou eu para mandár bitáites sobre como deve ser construido,mas depois desta polémica toda,confesso que estou curioso para ver qual será a opção escolhida. :Admirado:

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

Pelo contrário meu amigo Luis, lendo melhor um dos meus últimos posts, veria que estou totalmente esclarecido sobre este assunto.

Minha conclusão é que a forma mais resistente de construir um aquário é colando os vidros verticais nas laterais do vidro da base. Mas que construir aquários com os vidros verticais sobre o vidro de base não é incorreto, apenas menos resistente. Aliás existem muitos fabricantes com anos de experiência em montagem de aquários que fazem deste jeito. Outro ponto importante é com relação a cola de silicone, que hoje em dia possui uma média de resistencia após a secagem de 20Kg por cm2, como afirmou Eduardo Telles, oque traria uma boa resistencia a pressão exercida pela água mesmo na montagem onde a colagem dos vidros verticais é feita sobre o vidro de base.

E com relação ao mesmo tipo de montagem(onde os vidros verticais são colados sobre a base) ser mais apropriada para aquários de dimensões que vão de pequeno à médio, acho que isso não é regra. Já que em aquários maiores montados com os vidros verticais sobre o vidro da base, o uso de travas anula o efeito flecha ou efeito do vidro embarrigado.


Mas cientificamente e fisicamente, é mais resistente construir do modo onde os vidros verticais são colados nas laterais do vidro da base.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Amigo Eduardo

Não tenho que levar a mal nem levo, mas vou deixar-lhe uma justificação para que alguns fabricantes optem pela colagem lateral de á uns anos a esta parte. Primeiro um robot de montagem tem uma produção diária muito superior com esse sistema. Segundo fica mais facilitada qualquer intervenção no pós venda. Terceiro o custo final da matéria prima baixa consideravelmente dado o elevado numero de produção de aquários e a poupança de vidro com essa técnica.
Eu quando vou construir um aquário faço-o sempre da forma que defendo e que foi utilizada durante 30 anos numa fábrica Portugesa que produzia aquários para diversas marcas exclusivamente para exportação. Embora na época depois alguns desses mesmos aquários fossem importados por algumas lojas e vendidos em Portugal. :yb624:  enfim... outros tempos.
Já agora e só por curiosidade alguma das marcas que vende dá 10 anos de garantia contra defeito de fabrico de um aquário?

Um abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Quando fiz o meu cadastro neste forum ontem, minha expectativa era de ter uma resposta de profissionais, mas só obtive especulações.
> Continuo sem resposta e acho que só um físico poderia esclarecer tudo.
> 
> E Eduardo, antes de entrar neste forum eu já havia vasculhado bastante a internet.


Sendo Eng. de estruturas, (e não o Prof. a que o Eduardo Telles Santos muito amavelmente me promoveu), pensei que a minha explicação pudesse desfazer as dúvidas que por aqui pairavam.




> Não querendo ser dono absoluto da verdade deixo aqui a técnica mais correcta de construir um aquário no que diz respeito aos vidros verticais, pelo menos é a que mais concordancia tem junto dos fabricantes (o meu pai teve uma fabrica durante vários anos a construir aquários para o mercado Alemão principalmente).


Aquando da minha última intervenção apenas pretendi abordar a questão dos esforços a que o silicone se sujeita e ao tipo de solicitações a que o mesmo material melhor resiste, para as duas formas de fixação dos vidros verticais ao do fundo do aquário. Quanto à questão de ser a técnica mais correcta, parece-me discutível. 




> Minha dúvida é: Qual é a maneira correta de se construir um aquário? Com todos os vidros verticais colados nas laterais do vidro de fundo/base, ou todos os vidros verticais colados sobre o vidro de fundo/base??? ).


A solução que consiste na colagem dos vidros verticais sobre o vidro do fundo, embora incorrecta em termos técnicos, atendendo à forma como é solicitado o silicone, apresenta pelo menos uma vantagem de ordem construtiva. Uma delas é que este processo se presta a imprecisões no corte dos vidros do fundo, pois se este vidro não tiver as medidas correctas, em qualquer das duas direcções, esse facto poderá não inviabilizar que se colem os vidros verticais sobre ele. O mesmo poderá não acontecer com a outra solução, em que os vidros verticais são colados "abraçando" o vidro do fundo. Neste caso, se este vidro do fundo não tiver as medidas precisas, é possível que não se consiga "abraçá-lo" com os vidros verticais e o resultado é um vidro do fundo desperdiçado.

O inconveniente associado à primeira solução (esforços tangenciais no silicone) pode ser compensado colando-se para o efeito as tais travas fixando a parte inferior dos vidros verticais ao contorno interior do fundo do aquário. A superfície de colagem vertical do silicone, que liga as ditas travas aos vidros verticais, irá  trabalhar à tracção, tal como acontece com a solução construtiva em que os vidros verticais são colados "abraçando" o vidro do fundo. 

Reafirmo que, em termos de segurança, qualquer aquário, em que os vidros verticais são colados sobre o vidro do fundo, tem menos capacidade resistente do que um outro, em que os vidros são colados envolvendo o vidro do fundo do aquário. Esta situação verifica-se, obviamente, para as mesmas dimensões dos aquários e para as mesmas situações de carga.

Se ao primeiro aquário, em que os vidros verticais são colados sobre o vidro do fundo, acrescentarmos as tais travas que reforçam a ligação dos painéis verticais ao fundo, e desde que esse vidro das travas tenha a espessura igual à do vidro do fundo, acabará por ficar com mais segurança do que o outro aquário em que os painéis verticais colam "abraçando" o vidro do fundo. Fica com mais segurança porque a resistência dos cordões horizontais de silicone da primeira solução, que ligam os vidros verticais ao fundo, também é significativa.

Abraço ao pessoal,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

Idenpendente de ser ou não vantagem, acho que em ambos os jeitos de construir o aquário deve-se saber exatamente o tamanho do vidro de fundo que vai se utilizar. Num aquário onde os vidros verticais são colados sobre a base, o vidro de fundo deve ter o comprimento dos vidros verticais da frente e de trás, e a largura dos vidros laterais verticais mais a espessura dos vidros verticais da frente e de trás.

Ex: Um aquário de 70x40x45 (respectivamente - comprimento, largura e altura) deve ter vidros de 6mm. Portanto o vidro de fundo deste aquário deve ter 70 cm de comprimento e 41,2 cm de largura, já que os vidros verticais laterais verticais ficam entre os vidros verticais da frente e de trás.

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

Há mais de 20 anos minha mãe tem um amigo que é engenheiro e é aquarista há muito tempo também. Acho que é aquarista até bem mais tempo da minha mãe o conhecer. Ele cria acarás-disco e o fornece para várias lojas do RJ, além de construir aquários há muito tempo. Ele me disse que os vidros verticais devem sempre ser colados sobre o vidro de base, e que jamais "abraçando o vidro de base. Inclusive ele me passou um gabarito completo sobre construção de aquários, e me ensinou como fazer uma mesa/esquadro, especial para fabricação de aquários.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Idenpendente de ser ou não vantagem, acho que em ambos os jeitos de construir o aquário deve-se saber exatamente o tamanho do vidro de fundo que vai se utilizar. Num aquário onde os vidros verticais são colados sobre a base, o vidro de fundo deve ter o comprimento dos vidros verticais da frente e de trás, e a largura dos vidros laterais verticais mais a espessura dos vidros verticais da frente e de trás.
> 
> Ex: Um aquário de 70x40x45 (respectivamente - comprimento, largura e altura) deve ter vidros de 6mm. Portanto o vidro de fundo deste aquário deve ter 70 cm de comprimento e 41,2 cm de largura, já que os vidros verticais laterais verticais ficam entre os vidros verticais da frente e de trás.


Caro Marcelo Duarte,

Talvez o erro esteja na forma como expus a situação. A solução de colagem de vidros verticais sobre o vidro do fundo tem vantagem em termos construtivos, pois presta-se para *cobrir eventuais imprecisões nas medidas do vidro do fundo, quer se trate de pequenos erros nas medições ou de imprecisões do corte*.

Se montarmos um aquário em que os vidros verticais assentem sobre o vidro do fundo, e se, por um eventual erro nas medidas ou imprecisão no corte, o vidro do fundo tiver mais alguns milimetros do que o exigido, o pior que lhe poderá acontecer é sobrar-lhe vidro do fundo, mas isso não o impedirá de montar o aquário. O  inconveniente poderá ser apenas de ordem estética e não comprometerá a segurança do aquário. Concorda com o que acabo de dizer?

O mesmo já não acontece se montarmos um aquário em que os vidros verticais são colados "abraçando" o vidro do fundo. Neste caso, tendo o vidro do fundo dimensões exageradas, os vidros verticais quando forem colados um ao outro, acabarão por ficar parcialmente colados entre si (por não se poderem sobrepôr totalmente, um ao outro, na zona de colagem, em virtude de o vidro de fundo ser grande demais). Certo?

Problema idêntico se verifica se o vidro de fundo tiver dimensões inferiores às necessárias. No caso da segunda opção de montagem (vidros verticais colados "abraçando" o vidro do fundo), se lhe faltar vidro do fundo, também por erro ou iimprecisão no corte, a situação é mais grave, pois arrisca-se a ficar com um espaço aberto entre o vidro do fundo e os vidros verticais.

Espero ter sido mais explícito desta vez.

Em termos se segurança já não tenho mais nada a dizer.

Um abraço,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Marcelo Duarte

Claro, você tem toda razão amigo Machado.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Boa sorte e longa vida para o teu aquário, amigo Marcelo.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mais uma para a fogueira :SbSourire2:   :Whistle:  :

Sendo a melhor forma de maximizar as propriedades do silicone, colocar os vidros laterias nas arestas do vidro da base, teremos de ter o mesmo pensamento para colar uma lateral à traseira/frente, correcto?!

Nesta medida, a frente/traseira, deverá ser colada nas arestas das laterais, certo? (tendo em conta que as laterais são, à partida, mais pequenas que a frente/traseira.)

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Hugo, 

Certíssimo! Nem mais. Assim teremos o silicone maximizado à tracção e minimizamos os esforços ao corte.

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

Gostei muito da explicação do Machado de Sousa. Queria salientar que além da forma como se cola os vidros é também muito importante o planeamento de toda a colagem e o cuidado para não deixar bolhas de ar entre os vidros e o silicone. Após a colagem o aquário deve permanecer no mesmo local onde foi colado durante alguns dias (1 ou 2 semanas) de forma a que o silicone tenha tempo de secar devidamente. Os vidros devem ser cortados por profissionais ao mm deixando o espaço adequado para o silicone, devem também ter as arestas devidamente polidas. A fase de planeamento é a mais demorada de todo o processo, eu costumo inclusivé fazer um ensaio a seco (sem aplicar silicone) que me permite optimizar o tempo de aplicação do silicone e da colagem em si. Nesse ensaio coloco os vidros (limpos e desengordurados com alcóol a 90º) no seu devido local apoiados por garrafas  de 2l (também isentas de poeiras ou gorduras) na devida ordem de colagem.  Convém também escolher um local para apoiar os vidros em segurança e aplicar o silicone o mais uniformemente possível. Segundo o método que utilizo e tenho optimizado ao longo do tempo as mãos nunca tocam no silicone de forma a evitar o engorduramento desnecessário dos topos dos vidros (principalmente os de colagem) e das diversas faces. Convém ter na altura da colagem um auxiliar para o que der e vier e uma boa musiquinha!

Abraço

----------


## Antonio Kumagai

Creio que aqui no Brasil uns 95% dos aquarios são feitos com os vidros sobre o vidro de fundo e utilizando travas (francesas) em toda borda superior e inferior do tanque.

----------

